# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  ارجوا من الله ثم منكم مساعدتي

## ابو نواف

السلام عليكم ياخوان
املي في الله ثم فيكم انكم تريحوني وتعطوني خبرتكم فالمسلم قوي باخوانه
قصتي كاالتالي
عندما توفيت زوجتي كان عمر ابنتي سنة واحدة فهي من مواليد 1426 من شهر 10 وكانت عند جدتها لامها 
وبعد وفاة زوجتي بسنة تزوجت في1428من شهر 8
وبعد ان علموا اخوالها وجدتها بزواجي ارسلولي رساله على جوالي بان استلم حضانة ابنتي وذلك لان ابنتي كانت مريضة بالربو المزمن واخوالها منشغلين بزوجاتهم وجدتها ارملة كبيرة في السن
فاخذت منهم ابنتي وهي في عمر السنتين ورعيناها انا وزوجتي التي اصبحت بمثابة امها وعالجناها وسهرنا عليها حتى شفيت ولله الحمد ورزقني الله بولد وبنت نشأت ابنتي معهم حتى بلغت الان ستة اعوام وشهرين وهي تدرس في الصف الاول الابتدائي من هذا العام
ومستقرة نفسيا ولله الحمد
خلال الاربع سنوات الماضية كانت زياراتهم قليله جدا لان اخوالها لايطيقوني ولا اطيقهم فكانوا يأنفون من الوقوف امام بابي لاجل ابنتي
المهم تفاجأت قبل رمضان بدعوى مقامة ضدي من جدتها لطلب الحضانة!!!!!!
حضرت الجلسة الاولى قبل اجازة الحج بيوم
وتفاجأت بمحامي من طرفهم وكانت الدعوى هي طلب الحضانة بدون اي سبب!!!!
وكان ردي بمذكرة دفاع كتبت فيها القصة كامله والتمسك بالحضانة
القاضي رفض الحكم قبل التحويل الى لجنة الصلح فان لم نصطلح سيحكم في تاريخ 20 من شهر3 ربيع اول
وانا اعلم يقينا باننا لن نصطلح لان المحامي هو الذي سيحضر وليست الجدة
ووالله بان المسألة ليست عناد ولكني متعجب بانهم لم يفكروا في نفسية البنت اضافة الى اني اقدر واحفظ لبنتي كما اننا تعبنا عليها وسهرنا عليها منذ ان كان عمرها في السنتين كما اني املك سكنا وراتبي جيد ولله الحمد ولا يوجد لدي انا وزوجتي سبب واحد يمنعنا من رعايتها واقامة مصالحها مع اخوانها
وقد بحثت كثيرا في مسألة الحضانة وخلصت الى ثلاثة
1_القول المشهور من المذهب بأن البنت بعد السابعة تضم وجوبا الى ابيها
2_ مصلحة المحضون مقدمة على كل شي
3_تخضع الى اجتهاد القاضي 
وفي النهاية يااخوان هل تنصحوني بتوكيل محامي؟
هل تتوقعون بان القاضي سيحكم للجدة الحضانة وعمرها سيكون في الجلسة القادمة ست سنوات وخمسة اشهر ولا يوجد عندهم مايطعنوني به
هل تنصحوني بتوكيل محامي؟
ولو فرضنا بأن القاضي حكم للجدة فهل يعقل بانه سيحكم ستة اشهر فقط ؟
وماهي الاسباب التي سيحجني بها القاضي ان اراد نزع الحضانة مني وخاصة بان جدتها لاتقدح فيني بأي شي؟
والأهم من هذا كله هل أستطيع كتابة عريضة لرفعها للتمييز في حالة حكم القاضي بنزع الحضانة مني؟
ياأهل الخبرة الله الله بمشورتكم لي
وأسأل الله جل في علاه أن يجزيكم عني خير الجزاء

----------


## hazem mohamed

الأخ الكريم ابو نواف 
ندعو الله أن تمر هذه المشكلة بسلام وأن يكتب الله لك ما فيه الخير 
بالنسبة لمشكلتك يمكنك سؤال أستاذ هيثم الفقي 
فهو سيرشد حضرتك لما تفعله
دومت بود

----------

